# Former Apple Members make very small laptop.



## senne (Jan 10, 2004)

This is and looks *very* cool! (OQO)

click on Hardware > Video/Photos/Specs/...

This is what Apple had to do!


----------



## Cat (Jan 10, 2004)

It certainly _looks_ very cool ... but I'd like to know weight, size and battery life (and price) before shouting "wow" ...


----------



## ora (Jan 10, 2004)

is pretty, but little mention of what you run on it. Windows? A dedicated system?


----------



## Arden (Jan 10, 2004)

It's so... so... so qute! 

Ora, watch the video.  It runs Windows XP.  It looks like a nice little computer and all, but I wonder how they'll mess it up, or if they will... they already designed it with a flaw: the screen on the outside is susceptible to dirt & damage.

Anyway, we'll see how it comes out, or if it catches on.  If Apple started selling Powerbooks the size of this, they'd have quite a hit.


----------



## g/re/p (Jan 10, 2004)

Its a POS
1)Runs windows XP
2)will cost $1000 or more
3)not worth it
4)see #1


----------



## Viro (Jan 11, 2004)

g/re/p said:
			
		

> Its a POS
> 1)Runs windows XP
> 2)will cost $1000 or more
> 3)not worth it
> 4)see #4



Whoa, you've just gone into an infinite 'do nothing' loop there. Bad programming!


----------



## chevy (Jan 11, 2004)

It's a PocketPC running XP.... I don't know if I want one, but that's part of the future of mobile computing, no doubt. Thumb oriented keyboard for our teenagers that have learned that with SMS messaging.


----------



## hulkaros (Jan 11, 2004)

I ...REALLY... don't like it! Not even its looks! Do, some of you, honestly like it? 

I, seriously, do not expect or want Apple to make a portable/pda/whatever similar to this one! Bliah! *spits on those OQO images* Bliah!

If Apple will offer a similar product it should better look like a 12" PowerBook or an iPod


----------



## Griffkay (Jan 11, 2004)

It runs windows So i wouldn't buy it. i love the mac os and i would never part from an os that has been the cornerstone of my carreer and artistry.


----------



## senne (Jan 11, 2004)

i really like the look, honestly. The keyboard is so cool


----------



## breuklen (Jan 11, 2004)

Apple would lose serious money if even gave hints about something like this.

 And it's fugly, IMO.



			
				senne said:
			
		

> This is and looks *very* cool! (OQO)
> 
> click on Hardware > Video/Photos/Specs/...
> 
> This is what Apple had to do!


----------



## phatcactus (Jan 11, 2004)

If I were lookin' for a portable, this would be it, no doubt.


----------



## fryke (Jan 11, 2004)

Come on, it's not _that_ ugly. The frame around the screen really looks like a TiBook's.  However... Battery life's very important. This is only useful if it _can_ be used as a media player. Input seems quite awkward with the fumb-board.


----------



## Trip (Jan 11, 2004)

That's way cool! I don't really feel too strongly about it running Windows XP. But if it's cheap enough I may jump in and grab one. Fall 2004, eh? 

What could be cooler? I have a feeling we'll have these installed into school desks in no time for students in advanced placement classes.  Or something similar.


----------



## Randman (Jan 11, 2004)

A glorified PocketPC. Next.


----------



## adambyte (Jan 11, 2004)

First of all, it doesn't strike me as either ugly or pretty. It's just normal. Though, hey, we all know if Apple were to do something like this, it would probably be just as sexy and elegant as the iPod.

Secondly... I'm not quite sure what to think of it. It IS kinda nice having a portable that's dockable... and to make something ultra-portable... It's pretty damn spiffy. I guess my only complaint would be that it is currently just not worth it. Too expensive considering it's so limited, and it's supposed to be your main computer. Right now, it will be an oddity with a small niche market. But I wouldn't be too surprised if something LIKE this becomes practical a little farther in the future. Maybe if we just carried around something with our home folder and a few essential apps... maybe a very glorified iPod.


----------



## symphonix (Jan 12, 2004)

phatcactus said:
			
		

> If I were lookin' for a portable, this would be it, no doubt.



If I were looking for a portable, I'd look for something that would actually be usable. It would need a keyboard you can type on, a pointing device that works correctly, a battery that will last for at least 4 hours, and an OS that doesn't suck.


----------



## Arden (Jan 12, 2004)

I've definitely never been a fan of the ol' joystick pointer method of GUI interfacing (that's redundant, isn't it... LOL).  If they replaced it with a small trackball, it would work much better.  Believe me, I know... I've got one on my mouse.

I still think having the screen on the outside is a bad idea.  Sure, it makes it move less when you open it, but it also leaves the screen susceptible to damage, as much as a PDA.  I've wrecked a couple PDA screens in my time, mostly because they were open to the environment.


----------



## diablojota (Jan 12, 2004)

Well, after reading the review of it (http://www.theregister.co.uk/content/54/34803.html) the screen resolution is not great (800 x 420) and the keypad on it is apparently sleek looking, but not as fun to use.  Obviously the former Apple employees that designed this were not the true 'genius' behind the TiBook...


----------



## fryke (Jan 12, 2004)

800*420 is more than enough for such a small device. Don't forget that the product is _not_ as of yet available. So any musings about its price and battery life are futile, anyway...


----------



## ApeintheShell (Jan 13, 2004)

Hmm, it looks like a clunky mp3 player with a monitor attached to it (side view)
and the front photo of the keyboard is strange. I guess there is some audience who would want this but if Apple does release a PDA than there better be a good reason.
The website hurts my eyes and the navigation is somewhat awkward. They should promote their product better.


----------



## diablojota (Jan 14, 2004)

fryke said:
			
		

> 800*420 is more than enough for such a small device. Don't forget that the product is _not_ as of yet available. So any musings about its price and battery life are futile, anyway...



You are supposed to be able to hook the device up to a monitor where ever you are.  It depends on if it uses that same resolution on a nice 15" LCD (or larger) or not.  We'll have to see.


----------



## Arden (Jan 16, 2004)

My Tungsten E's screen is 320x320.  Compared to that, the Oqo's screen is huge.  It's also almost as big as many people's resolutions (800x600).


----------



## sur (Jan 16, 2004)

at my bank they have such keyboards on money transaction terminals. what a pain.


----------



## mindbend (Jan 16, 2004)

I guess it would be a good niche product, but it sure isn't for me (WinXP issue aside).

A screen that small is utterly useless for general computer work. Of course it can be plugged in to a monitor, which is fine, but then why bother with a screen at all? (rhetorical question). 

The keyboard. You're joking, right? Also utterly uesless for real work.

If I need to be in the field doing real work, then I'll need a more fully (full-sized) equipped machine. It's really the keyboard and screen that are the problem. Everything else can be tiny.

But, clearly, I'm not the intended audience for this machine. I assume it's mostly for field techs or people that have to be on the road all the time, but don't do tons of typing or work that requires screen real estate. I mean, even if the hardware could pull it off, I don't think you're ever going to see people editing video with it or sitting at the beach typing their next novel or designing a new dinosaur model in Maya on the train into work.


----------



## mdnky (Jan 16, 2004)

Viro said:
			
		

> Whoa, you've just gone into an infinite 'do nothing' loop there. Bad programming!


 'Infinite do nothing' loop...sounds like Windows to me. 

 Too small to be good for much use, at least to me.


----------



## g/re/p (Feb 18, 2004)

Viro said:
			
		

> Whoa, you've just gone into an infinite 'do nothing' loop there. Bad programming!





lmao! thanks for pointing that out!


----------



## karavite (Feb 18, 2004)

Could you add this to the post title please: "Former Apple members make very small laptop and a very amateurish website to display it."


----------



## applewhore (Feb 18, 2004)

I'd love to see how his message came out while wearing gloves!!!


----------

